# Just bought



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

I just bought a _ _ _ pot full of HO train gear from Craigslist . . . some 5 diesels, 5 locomotives, box cars, etc. etc I count 50 in all complete with all buildings, 3 bridges, and everything to build a city. I must have gotten quite a deal for $75 . . . what do the experts say? I have a question though. Not to be a dummy, but one of my favorites is a Santa Fe F3 locomotive - Dummy (what it says on the end of box) 6731. What does the word dummy mean?

Thanks,
Lar.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A "dummy" is an engine with no motor inside, It is not powered.


----------



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh, I've a lot to learn! I hope non of the other locomotives are dummies like me? So, do you think I got a pretty good deal . . . most of the 50 items (9 diesel locomotives, 4 older coal type locomotives and the rest box cars, flat beds and tank cars all still in the box. Also 5 transformers and tons of track. I thought $75 was a steal!

Lar.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like a steal to me also. "dummy" engines are good to have, I have some.
Good way to lash up 2 engines on your train and not have to worry about the 2
engines running at the same speed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You got a good deal on Craigslist. I've found bargain after
bargain advertised there. Sadly, tho, most are from estate
sales. I do get a little tug on the heart as I work with
what may have been some guys favorite locomotive or car.

Sombody will most likely find a bonanza of HO goodies when I go to
that roundhouse in the sky.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I will buy an oversized box and take my favorites with me. LOL.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at the prices for some of the new dummy engines, some are almost as much as the powered one. Especially if it is old and sought after.
Sounds like you got a good deal. Probably the engines are worth that alone. 

Throw us some pictures of what you got?

Before you get a :ttiwwop:


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds like a great deal! Sort out what you like and can use, and then take photos of the other items and post them for sale or trade here if you want. You're into HO now!


----------



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

If someone would explain how, I would post a photo of what I bought, but I'm not near ready to determine what I'll be keeping and what I may sell because at this point I'm just learning, getting started and have not yet made any decisions for my layout design. And, after working a little with this HO stuff today, I could even revert back to my old Lionel trains. They are one heck of a lot easier to place on the tracks and manipulate! So small!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I post pics this way. (there are other ways)

Click on REPLY (or start a new Thread)

Write your message.

Scroll down to the panel under the icons below

Click on MANAGE YOUR ATTACHMENTS.

That will bring up a screen with a choice of BROWSE.

Click on BROWSE 

That should take you to your computer's Pictures files or to
some screen of your computer that will give you an ability
to go to where you have your photos.

Click on the photo you want to post. You will see
the Browse field react.

Do this for each photo.

When you are finished click on UPLOAD.

And you are done after you Click on SUBMIT REPLY below.

Check the Instructions in one of our Forums for
more explanations.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a help thread for posting pictures there are a number of ways.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

Edited.....XXXXX


----------



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

*Thanks*

DonR,

Thanks for your directions. I guess I never did scroll down far enough before to notice that? I will give it a try on this reply! I'll send you a pic of the WW1 bi-plane I just finished building from just scrap odds and ends around the garage. It's not perfectly aerodynamically designed as I took some shortcuts shaping the 3 glued-together 2x6's, but good enough to add to the garage decor! 

Thanks,
Lar.


----------



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

Guess it didn't work . . . don't see an image?

Lar.


----------



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

*DonR*

Trying again!


----------



## dieselfan1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Keep on Trackin said:


> Trying again!


Nice plane.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Is that plane flying in your train stuff? 

Don


----------



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

*DonR*

Having been shaped from 3-2x6 scrap lumber with a band saw and belt sander, I don't think it would fly very well from its corner to the pool table, so my train gear is safe for now! :laugh:

Lar.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Somebody has lots of patience! That's really nice. I've looked at norgales, eds and grj's wooden projects. Lots of talent in this group.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's impressive, looks like it could fly!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes it does look nice. Amazing what you can do with a couple of chunks of wood. Nice work Lar. Pete


----------

